# From a BFP on4th July to miscarriage today



## Babydust2us (Apr 6, 2013)

Had agonizing pain for a week, hospital gave me a BFP last Thursday and today they told me am having a miscarriage. So devastating!! First ICSI cycle!! How do you build yourself up again?


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi babydust,
I couldn't read and run. Its hard, I've had three, but you take your time and you try and do things that you enjoy. You pretend to smile and then suddenly one day you realise that you are having a good day and you are really smiling, its not just pretend and gradually you have more and more good days. There are still bad days and it still hurts but slowly it gets easier. Take time for yourself and be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

I had a miscarriage after my first cycle too. 

You need to give yourself time to grieve dh and I went away for a weekend to spend some time together. We turned our mobiles off and went for long walks and a lovely meal and talked about the mc and how we felt. 

Even now I have a bad day....if the pregnancy had stuck I would be due any time now so finding this month harder. But like keeping busy says you pretend to smile and be happy and one day you realise you are. 

I saved my pregnancy tests and put them in a special box I will never forget my bfp but I am trying to look ahead at my next cycle and I know it's natural to be sad still. 

Make sure you and dh talk lots and talk about the miscarriage it helps. Sometimes counselling can help too.



Nat xxx


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, same happened to me this time last year. Hope you both ok x


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

hi
so sorry to hear.  It's really hard and I think you have to just acknowledge that it hurts so much emotionally and just be really kind to yourself.  Have treats, choccies & time to yourself.  And grieve in whatever way works best for you.  I made a little thing both times it happened (a bit of art because I like that) and it kind of helped me get through the feelings in a private way (shared also with my DP).

And don't rush yourself, take a day at a time and the hope for the future - and your next pg - will come back when you're ready..

Roxy x


----------

